

Debunking the myth of gender bias in car sales (CarWoo, YCS09) - myoung8
http://carwoo.com/blog/debunking-the-myth-of-gender-bias-in-car-sales/

======
jdp23
the study found that 35% of dealers charged women more than men -- including
20% where the difference was > $500.

so it turns out that it's not a myth. not sure why they chose that headline.

~~~
yalurker
Actually, they don't specify who gets quoted a higher price initially, they
just say it was different.

Based on the dealer's quote, it seems he starts higher if he expects more
negotiation from the other party... are men or women more likely to try to
negotiate more?

Also, they only talk about the initial offer, not the final price the car sold
for.

Overall, a pretty weak article. They need to provide much more information.
Just knowing that some group got a different initial price than some other
group is kind of meaningless.

